# Is this N deficiency?



## loko17 (Mar 8, 2008)

Can someone tell me if this is N deficiency or also overwatering ( look at the leaves on the lower branches?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2008)

could be PH as well from the browning...whats the ph in the containers? needs to be 6.5 test runoff when u water and youll see about where the roots are lookin like. *also a flush wouldnt be a bad idea to help rid the extra nutrients and to PH the containers.


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 8, 2008)

I believe it is N deficent or too much heat.

If not het then refer here:

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688

http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/1382.htm


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 17, 2008)

looks like over-fert to me, anyone else?


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 17, 2008)

looks like maybe a lack of N and some type of burn. what are you using for fertilizer?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 17, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> looks like over-fert to me, anyone else?


 
Looks like nute burn, we need more info on your grow like how often you water, PH of yor soil, type of soil, size of containers.

You may have some kind of lockout.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 17, 2008)

yup, now that i gave it another view and enlarged the pic, it deffinately is  nuteburn. the browning on the edge says so. might be a ph prob if you look tward the lower portions of shade leaves, if it was just a yellowing like it looks w/o the pic enlarged i would say hungry but shuggy called this one about the burn.


----------



## lyfr (Mar 17, 2008)

i believe N deficiancy starts at bottom as the new growth will rob the bottom leaves for N..so i too will go with shug


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree with the fine gentlemen above me...nute burn. It was a N def, you have a more gradual yellow among the bottom leaves and most likely not any browning... a good flush is in store and cut back on nutes and/or percentage of them...


----------



## lyfr (Mar 17, 2008)

is miracle gro involved in this equation?


----------



## headband (Mar 17, 2008)

yes it could be, have you been feeding them nutes as well? 





			
				loko17 said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me if this is N *deficiency *or also overwatering


 sounds like you havent used nutes yet??     


 i would say its the soil, if you havent fed.


----------

